# Sub-Folders



## vervejunkie (Nov 11, 2006)

How big do we get before we start a sub-folder organization of the main threads?

Explaination:

In "Indoor Growing", for instance we post threads about: Indoor growing. However these threads are often duplicates, or titled in a nonsensical uncatagorizable fashion; "plzz hlp me newb", "quest bout plants", "come here tell me how to fix!", etc.

What if!

Within Indoor Growing, or Newbies we broke it down into subfolders:

- Shopping (supplies).
- Lights & Lighting
- Soil and other growing mediums
- Germination (methods)
- Feeding
- CO2
- Security
- Veg
- Flowering
- Harvesting
- Plant problems

* Of course these are just suggestions, and probably there are more or less depending on how organized and practical the site needed to be.

As more and more people join, we should look to the future and start organizing now before we have too much clutter. People are not going to always search before posting and they are not always going to write concise thread titles. By creating sub folders we eliminate the guesswork out of where to post and how to post. We also create a user friendly archive of concentrated topics, something I have yet to see on many other grow sites.

Just a suggestion though. I really have no idea how hard to do or how difficult to maintain this proposition could be.

vj


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 11, 2006)

excellent suggestion verv, I will start to implement the subfolders and get the moderators to place all related in to the right category.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 11, 2006)

just another quick note next week I will be updating the software of the board so some of you might notice the downtime some might not.


----------



## BaconSquishy (Nov 11, 2006)

sounds like a good idea cant wait for it


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Nov 11, 2006)

nice verve. look foward to the updates roll.


----------

